# Older puppy with no hip certifications



## rskarma (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello

We are considering buying an older puppy from a breeder who raised him from a small puppy until now. He is 10 months old. The dog has been raised in a home setting, fed a raw diet and has been socialized. He is beautiful and I am told very sweet. Pedigree from Portugal (Sire- VA3 BSZS 2016 Cronos del Seprio) and Italy ( dam- PT SIEGERIN, SG Roxy de Vulpos Velox ) . Sire has normal hips and dam has fast normal. The rest of the pedigree tree has predominantly A1 hips. Our main concern is no prelim hip testing done. I realize that hips can change from prelims and he is young. Is it ok to rely on a dog's pedigree to assess the risk of hip issues?

Would greatly appreciate any input on this. 

thank you


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't rely on pedigree. I would at the very least see some X-rays. Prelims would be best or SV at 12 months.


----------



## anagram (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi 

What is your goal with the puppy ?
If you are looking for a potential stud dog in the future , then prelims are needed before you commit money now and time and resources later. 12mnths SV should be done as well of course.
If you are looking for a dog , that you will train and show for your own enjoyment and have generally as a pet / family dog , then 12mnths SV should be fine.


----------



## rskarma (Jul 28, 2017)

thank you for the input


----------

